# FS some Discus and a Flagtail



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Selling:
1 approx.3" blue diamond 25.00
1 approx.3" white 25.00
1 approx.3" red spotted 25.00
3 approx.3" red melon(looks a little weird) 15.00 each
1 approx.5" Flagtail for 40.00
No pictures.Lost all the buyer's contact info after the forum crashed.
If anyone is still interested in getting discus, feel free to pm me again.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

pm'd for all the discus


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

im not to sure it wokred with me only having one post. either way here it is just incase the other two didnt work



weirdboyrox said:


> Selling:
> 1 approx.3" blue diamond 25.00
> 1 approx.3" white 25.00
> 1 approx.3" red spotted 25.00
> ...


 i would definatly be pick up the white,red spotted and possible a red melon aswell. where are you located in surrey and no way of pictures?


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Unable to pm you. sure np, no picture because they airn't mine and i'm just selling it for someone. Picking up the school of discus on sunday, will be available next week. They are in Richmond if you don't mind picking up over there, or I will just bring it to Surrey.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> pm'd for all the discus


my contact number is 604 818 5130 let me know where you want to pick up before Sunday.Thanks


----------



## Arch_Angels (Apr 23, 2010)

where in richmond?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'd for the lot.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

do you have a picture of the flagtail?


----------



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

victor are u interested in the gar?


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> im not to sure it wokred with me only having one post. either way here it is just incase the other two didnt work
> 
> i would definatly be pick up the white,red spotted and possible a red melon aswell. where are you located in surrey and no way of pictures?


I tried pming you, but it seems like I couldn't. I will contact you again at the end of Sunday for a proper scheduling.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

for the people who are interested in the flagtail, it's first come first serve. So I will attempt to contact potential buyers from the list. Also let you guys know by the end of the week. Thanks.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> im not to sure it wokred with me only having one post. either way here it is just incase the other two didnt work
> 
> i would definatly be pick up the white,red spotted and possible a red melon aswell. where are you located in surrey and no way of pictures?


So i have the red melon and blue and white discus with me rightnow. I will be available wednesday and friday before 2pm.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

As for the Flagtail, it is still in Richmond. For further information, please contact the number is 604 818 5130 for pickup and location. For some reason i have more than 5 post and yet I cannot make a pm. Admin can you look into the problem, thanks.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Give me a call on the 604 818 5130 number and then I'll give you my address, i do not have the picture rightnow.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

dwarf puffer, give me a call tomorrow at 9:30am and i will guide you to my area.


----------



## setarei (Apr 21, 2010)

What's still available?


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

setarei said:


> What's still available?


Since dwarf_puffer hasn't show up, 2 red melon, 1 white discus are still available.


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

since no one is serious enough to even make a call for appointment to see and pick up the discus, i'm closing the thread.


----------

